# HDMI Issues: Video/Audio : 0xD8



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... Rules for this thread:
New Version, new start....

1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it.
2) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpfull too.
3) Did the problem occur in a previous version? 
4) Is it worse or the same in this version

Here is the link to the old VIDEO Only Thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64164

HDMI - 0xCC Discussion
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64430
HDMI - 0xD1 Discussion
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65437


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, new issue. My TV did not find the video input via HDMI this morning. This is the 1st time this has happened. I had to unplug the HDMI and plug it back in to make it come on.
2) What Make and Model TV you have? Dell 4200 plasma
3)Did the problem occur in a previous version? No
4) Is it worse or the same in this version, Never happened before.

OXD8 downloaded this morning. I hope I don't have the issue all of you had. I hope this was a 1 time thing.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

A blatant cut-n-paste from the previous software releases' "HDMI Issues" threads:


> 1) HDMI output causes my TV to recognize ALL programming as 16:9, even if it is SD 4:3. When this happens, my TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" kicks in, compressing the output (even if 4:3 content) to widescreen format. You can read about this feature my TV (and I'm sure many other Sony's) has at the bottom of page 7 and on page 59 of the manual, which you can download here, if you like. Using component cables resolves the issue, and 16:9 Enhanced mode only kicks in for widescreen content, as it's supposed to. The HR10-250's HDMI output worked just fine with this feature.
> 2) Sony KV-32HS420 32" CRT (unknown firmware).
> 3) Occurred in initial release version, as well as 0xCC and 0xD1.
> 4) No change in this version.


PLLLLLEEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEE, D*, figure this out so I can use HDMI!!!! Purty please?

EDIT: Here are a couple of pictures to demonstrate the problem.

First, a standard definition channel displayed via component input. It shows in proper 4:3 aspect ratio:



Next, the same channel displayed via HDMI input. It has caused the "16:9 Enhanced" mode to kick in, so the TV outputs only a 16:9 image onto the screen:


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Should this be stickied, for now? I think the previous ones were...


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

I just received the 0xD8 update.

1) Have not been able to use my HDMI since I got the HR20. THis version did not fix anything for me. My tv just states "connecting..." then "no signal" just flashes on the screen. Component works fine though. My HR10-250 worked fine via HDMI. 

2) I have an LG 37 in. HDTV. Model number 37LC2D 

3) HDMI hasn't worked in any version.

4) As stated above it never worked.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

911medic said:


> Should this be stickied, for now? I think the previous ones were...


Yes, it should have been... I missed the check box in my haste to get it up before leaving for work


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike770 said:


> 3) HDMI hasn't worked in any version.


Just for the heck of it, Mike, try what seemed to work for me:

Unplug HDMI -- with component hooked up, do the Red Button reboot -- when everything's back up and stable, completed reboot -- plug in the HDMI and try the box.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

911medic said:


> A blatant cut-n-paste from the previous software releases' "HDMI Issues" threadsLLLLLEEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEE, D*, figure this out so I can use HDMI!!!! Purty please?


Just curious, but if component works fine then why worry about HDMI at all? The PQ really isn't better with HDMI in the vast majority of cases. I'd just keep it hooked up with component and enjoy. 

Just wondering.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Just curious, but if component works fine then why worry about HDMI at all? The PQ really isn't better with HDMI in the vast majority of cases. I'd just keep it hooked up with component and enjoy.
> 
> Just wondering.


4 cables in some cases (the 3 for video, and 1 for audio)
Vs, 1 for HDMI.

Easier to hide (either in a wall, or stick track) a single thin HDMI.

I looked behind my AV rack yesterday.... oh I can't wait till everything is 100% hdmi so instead of about 100 wires back there I will have about 10...


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Ed Campbell said:


> Just for the heck of it, Mike, try what seemed to work for me:
> 
> Unplug HDMI -- with component hooked up, do the Red Button reboot -- when everything's back up and stable, completed reboot -- plug in the HDMI and try the box.


I will certainly give this a try tonight and report back.

Thanks


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 4 cables in some cases (the 3 for video, and 1 for audio)
> Vs, 1 for HDMI.
> 
> Easier to hide (either in a wall, or stick track) a single thin HDMI.
> ...


That is the exact reason why I would like to hook my TV via HDMI.

The PQ is fine. The snake nest behind the wall unit does not meet the WAF  and forget about hanving to plug and unplug wires. That in itself is such a hassle.


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 4 cables in some cases (the 3 for video, and 1 for audio)
> Vs, 1 for HDMI.
> 
> Easier to hide (either in a wall, or stick track) a single thin HDMI.
> ...


The reason I like HDMI is less about the cables and more about the connector. My component cables all run together after a few inches anyway - so it'a bit thicker but it's really like one cable. However, having to plug in the 5 connectors into the correct leads is a real pain - especially when you are trying to reach around and would prefer not to have to pull out the component to verify which lead is which.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it.
-Onkyo a/v reciever issue. This update fixed some things. Audio is now fine, DD is working great. Video is still intermittent but now its comes and goes once every 10 seconds instead of every 2. Also the video is now that pinkish color that other peeps have described. 
2) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpfull too.
-Onkyo TX-SR604S 
3) Did the problem occur in a previous version? 
-Yes on all versions
4) Is it worse or the same in this version
-Its alot better with this version however now lets finish the fix with the next update! Thanks


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> 1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it.
> -Onkyo a/v reciever issue. This update fixed some things. Audio is now fine, DD is working great. Video is still intermittent but now its comes and goes once every 10 seconds instead of every 2. Also the video is now that pinkish color that other peeps have described.
> 2) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpfull too.
> -Onkyo TX-SR604S
> ...


Bigdeps, isn't that the brand new Onkyo Receiver? I have a different Onkyo and have had the pink overtones since day one. I can't wait to get home and see if the update fixed mine. Now that would be ironic.

I guess the one good thing that came out of your situation is possible proof that the HR20 software does have something to do with the pink problem. Think about it, if they screwed it up, they can unscrew it. Assuming of course you did not have the pink with HDMI to begin with.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Bigdeps, isn't that the brand new Onkyo Receiver? I have a different Onkyo and have had the pink overtones since day one. I can't wait to get home and see if the update fixed mine. Now that would be ironic.
> 
> I guess the one good thing that came out of your situation is possible proof that the HR20 software does have something to do with the pink problem. Think about it, if they screwed it up, they can unscrew it. Assuming of course you did not have the pink with HDMI to begin with.


Yea the Onkyo is brand new and Onkyo swears that the reciever is fine and its the HR-20. Does the H20 work fine with your reciever? The CSR says that all directv recievers besides the HR-20 work fine.

However the pink screen is a new thing since this update. Atleast I think it is.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Knowing how HDMI and DVI-D work, it would be very, very, VERY difficult for a device in the signal chain (ESPECIALLY a passive device) to alter the overall color cast of the video. Doing this sort of color correction would actually take a large amount of processing power.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

matto said:


> Knowing how HDMI and DVI-D work, it would be very, very, VERY difficult for a device in the signal chain (ESPECIALLY a passive device) to alter the overall color cast of the video. Doing this sort of color correction would actually take a large amount of processing power.


Thats kinda what the CSR told me from Onkyo. He was saying to alter the image in any way would require the signal be changed and there devices only repeat the signal that it recieves. So it has to be Directv.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Yea the Onkyo is brand new and Onkyo swears that the reciever is fine and its the HR-20. Does the H20 work fine with your reciever? The CSR says that all directv recievers besides the HR-20 work fine.
> 
> However the pink screen is a new thing since this update. Atleast I think it is.


Everything worked fine with the HR10-250. I called Onkyo about the pink. They said, "yep, that's a problem". But have no solution. So we all just wait.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

matto said:


> Knowing how HDMI and DVI-D work, it would be very, very, VERY difficult for a device in the signal chain (ESPECIALLY a passive device) to alter the overall color cast of the video. Doing this sort of color correction would actually take a large amount of processing power.


The Onkyo DVD player connected via HDMI-HDMI to the Onkyo A/V Receiver did the same pink thing. However, I was able to fix it through the DVD's setup menu's. I changed a selection from RGB Full Spectrum to just RGB and it fixed it.

Is anyone having this problem with HDMI-HDMI through an A/V Receiver? Or is it just HDMI-DVI?


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Everything worked fine with the HR10-250. I called Onkyo about the pink. They said, "yep, that's a problem". But have no solution. So we all just wait.


the only thing i can think of is that there is some sort of device-specific profile information that the HR20 uses to color match, so if the display device (or other device in the chain) says it has a different white point, maybe you'd get this result. I'd be really, really skeptical on whether the HR20 does this sort of processing though. I'd chalk up color cast differences like this to decoder differences (the one feeding the component outs in the HR20 vs. the ones decoding HDMI/DVI in your TV)


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

matto said:


> the only thing i can think of is that there is some sort of device-specific profile information that the HR20 uses to color match, so if the display device (or other device in the chain) says it has a different white point, maybe you'd get this result. I'd be really, really skeptical on whether the HR20 does this sort of processing though. I'd chalk up color cast differences like this to decoder differences (the one feeding the component outs in the HR20 vs. the ones decoding HDMI/DVI in your TV)


Sooo, would going pure HDMI possibly change anything? I can order an HDMI module for my Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma. I ordered it with DVI because I'm an idiot............I mean because that's what I currently had on my Samsung DLP and didn't know the difference.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Sooo, would going pure HDMI possibly change anything? I can order an HDMI module for my Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma. I ordered it with DVI because I'm an idiot............I mean because that's what I currently had on my Samsung DLP and didn't know the difference.


No problem. I have the DVI module on my Panny TH-42PHD6UY and use an HDMI to DVI adaptor cable. The PQ is awesome and it works great. At monoprice a 10' cable with a ferrite core is less than $20.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Sooo, would going pure HDMI possibly change anything? I can order an HDMI module for my Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma. I ordered it with DVI because I'm an idiot............I mean because that's what I currently had on my Samsung DLP and didn't know the difference.


My LCD is connected via HDMI and its still having the same issues... So i dont think it has anything to do with HDMI/DVI issues.

Edit* With out the onkyo the connection is fine as well.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> No problem. I have the DVI module on my Panny TH-42PHD6UY and use an HDMI to DVI adaptor cable. The PQ is awesome and it works great. At monoprice a 10' cable with a ferrite core is less than $20.


My works fine too unless I pass it through an A/V Receiver. That's where the pink comes in. Thanks though.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it. _ If output of HR20 set to 1080i when I turn on the TV it says searching for signal then no signal. If I switch to 720p the audio/video come back and I can then switch back to 1080i mode and it works OK_
2) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpfull too. _Samsung LN-S4696D_
3) Did the problem occur in a previous version? _No_
4) Is it worse or the same in this version_ Since it just started with this version, worse._


----------



## ruesch37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Just for the heck of it, Mike, try what seemed to work for me:
> 
> Unplug HDMI -- with component hooked up, do the Red Button reboot -- when everything's back up and stable, completed reboot -- plug in the HDMI and try the box.


I just unplugged HDMI and plugged it back in a few seconds later and it started to work again. There was no need to reboot


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Sooo, would going pure HDMI possibly change anything? I can order an HDMI module for my Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma. I ordered it with DVI because I'm an idiot............I mean because that's what I currently had on my Samsung DLP and didn't know the difference.


the only thing you'd gain by replacing the DVI module with HDMI is the ability to transport digital audio to the TV over the HDMI cable. Both DVI and HDMI are tranporting the exact same video data (including both using stupid HDCP).


----------



## Rob55 (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't have an HDMI issue but just wanted to add that the HR-20 into my Panny TH-42PX60U has worked fine since day one (it'll be 2 weeks this Friday). I have component also hooked up feeding my bedroom LCD.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I've come up with some interesting HDMI connection observations with my Sony TV. I've been having the normal snow picture upon turning on the TV with the only fix of cycling through all the resolutions manually. Here's what I did and found. I turned ON the HR20 and turned ON the TV. Had a snow picture. With both units ON I disconnected the HDMI/DVI cable that runs between the HR20 and the TV, waited a couple seconds, then reattached the cable. The picture immediatly returned to the TV. But, here is the interesting part, now that I've done this, I can turn the TV or DVR or both ON or OFF and I immediately get a proper picture!! Go figure??


----------



## deecee98 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had my Toshiba HD TV hooked up to the HR20 since it was installed this past saturday with no issues, then this morning - black screen.....i have rebooted but it was to no avail.....is the only solution to use component cables ?


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

Got the update. Still have pink overtones through Onkyo A/V Receiver via HDMI. Works fine connected directly to Panasonic TH-50PH9UK .

Denon 2807 is looking better every day.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Ed Campbell said:


> Just for the heck of it, Mike, try what seemed to work for me:
> 
> Unplug HDMI -- with component hooked up, do the Red Button reboot -- when everything's back up and stable, completed reboot -- plug in the HDMI and try the box.


It didn't work... I hope they get this figured out soon. Do you have the same TV Ed?


----------



## mrnygiants (Sep 12, 2006)

ruesch37 said:


> I just unplugged HDMI and plugged it back in a few seconds later and it started to work again. There was no need to reboot


same problem here. it's all grey like snow on the screen, i unplug the hdmi and plug it right back in, and it works. no reboot for me either. kind of annoying, but not that bad.


----------



## mfogarty5 (Jun 19, 2006)

According to the HR20 I received the download at 5:18 this morning.

1) When I turned on the tv for the first time I got no signal through HDMI. Previouslty I had no problems. I rebooted it and it works fine. It also recorded a program between the time of the download and the time I turned on the unit.
2) Samsung 4095D
3) I have had no previous HDMI issues.
4) I have had no previous HDMI issues.

Next time I will try unplugging the HDMI cable first.

EDIT: Now there is a problem. Every time I turn off the tv and turn it back on there is no signal. I have to unplug and replug in the HDMI cable. 

THIS IS NOT GOOD.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Just curious, but if component works fine then why worry about HDMI at all? The PQ really isn't better with HDMI in the vast majority of cases. I'd just keep it hooked up with component and enjoy.
> 
> Just wondering.


It's a minor issue, but one that I'd like to see resolved nonetheless. Yes, component works fine, looks (nearly) as good, etc. But my TV has HDMI input. The box has HDMI output. It worked with the HR10. I'm a gadget-nerd. I WANT IT TO WORK AS ADVERTISED!!  I like the idea of a "pure digital" connection. I'm anal.

Need I go on?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

My Samsung LNR328w, when I use my HDMI on 480i it says mode not supported.
It will only work on 480p, 720p, 1080i

Is this normal for certain tv's?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes.. on my Plasma.. I can't push a 480i signal via my HDMI/DVI connection (and that was the same case with other receivers... not just the HR20)


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I finally called D* to return one of my HR20s. New one on the way soon. What happened is this: to 2x check whether the issues I was having with a/v sync and audio snapping and popping on MPEG2 channels was a bug or a box issue, I swapped one of my other HR20s out with the one having the problems. Presto: issue mostly resolved. Audio sync still not perfect. But it's totally watchable. Long-term, I'll be upset if they don't make things such that MPEG2's audio sync is just as good as MPEG4 and SD, but for now I'll deal with it.

I wonder how many of the problems people are having are mostly hardware related, assuming that my problem (which appeared to be a bug) now seems like it was hardware.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

jedster said:


> Well, I finally called D* to return one of my HR20s. New one on the way soon. What happened is this: to 2x check whether the issues I was having with a/v sync and audio snapping and popping on MPEG2 channels was a bug or a box issue, I swapped one of my other HR20s out with the one having the problems. Presto: issue mostly resolved. Audio sync still not perfect. But it's totally watchable. Long-term, I'll be upset if they don't make things such that MPEG2's audio sync is just as good as MPEG4 and SD, but for now I'll deal with it.
> 
> I wonder how many of the problems people are having are mostly hardware related, assuming that my problem (which appeared to be a bug) now seems like it was hardware.


Did they make you schedule and "install" with a D* tech or are they just sending it to you to "install" yourself?


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Got the update. Still have pink overtones through Onkyo A/V Receiver via HDMI. Works fine connected directly to Panasonic TH-50PH9UK .
> 
> Denon 2807 is looking better every day.


I checked out the Denon your speaking of and it has the same HDMI specs as the Onkyo. There is no difference with the HDMI connections. Are you talking about using the component connection and having the reciever upconvert the signal to HDMI? Does this reciever work with the HR-20?

What HDMI version does the HR-20 use? Is it sending the RGB full spectrum with an 8bit or 10bit signal? I've been looking for these answers and cannot find them.


----------



## EZ-GUY (Oct 4, 2006)

Mike770 said:


> I just received the 0xD8 update.
> 
> 1) Have not been able to use my HDMI since I got the HR20. THis version did not fix anything for me. My tv just states "connecting..." then "no signal" just flashes on the screen. Component works fine though. My HR10-250 worked fine via HDMI.
> 
> ...


My HDMI cable did not work until I unchecked 480I in the setup menu. I had the same problem as described above "connecting..." then "no signal" . It now works fine.

I now have a check mark next to 480P, 720P, 1080I but 480I is unchecked.

(Samsung 40" LCD)


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I have a magnavox 32 inch lcd tv. I have been having hdmi issues since I got my Hr20. I did have a h20 hooked up to the tv with no problems. since the new software upgrade my tv has really been having lots of issues with the hdmi. if you power down the hr20 then turn it back on the hdmi is not reactiviated. You have to cycle through the resolutions to get it to work. Then also 720p and 480i are not longer working. You get a picture but it looks almost like a painting. so there is my evaluation of the new software.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

EZ-GUY said:


> My HDMI cable did not work until I unchecked 480I in the setup menu. I had the same problem as described above "connecting..." then "no signal" . It now works fine.
> 
> I now have a check mark next to 480P, 720P, 1080I but 480I is unchecked.
> 
> (Samsung 40" LCD)


Thanks for the comment. However, I only have 720P and 1080I checked.

I have also tried cycling through the resolutions using both the format button on the remote (which only cycles through checked resolutions) and using the "res" button the the box itself ( which cycles through all resolutions ). Nothing works.

I am starting to wonder whether I am the only person which has not been able to get HDMI working using the various methods described in this forum. I have ruled out the fact that maybe my HDMI port is not working because my HR10-250 worked fine. Maybe, I should call and get a replacement.

What do you guys think?


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

1. Have not been able to use my HDMI properly since I got the HR20. This version does not fix anything for me. Component works fine. My HR10-250 worked fine via HDMI. If I cycle thru the different resolutions then it does work until it has been off for awhile, then when you turn it back on you get the gray snowy screen. 
2. I have a Sony KF42 WE610 rear projetion LCD
3. Has not worked properly in any of the previous versions.
4. Same, still not working properly.


----------



## darrinps (Sep 13, 2006)

My HDMI video was lost (component worked fine) when the update took place. I had to reboot to bet it back.

TV is a Mitsubishi 55413 (using a DVI-HDMI converter).


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

I just got my HR20 yesterday, but so far no noticable HDMI issues.

My HDMI is fed through my Dennon receiver to my Sony SXRD tv. And I'm running the 0xD8 software.


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

On my Westinghouse 42W2, I used to get a pinkish screen when I switched from a PC desktop on DVI-1 or DVI-2 to the HR20 on the HDMI input. After this update, I no longer get that pinkish screen. I have been trying this all day and have not seen a single pinkish screen on HDMI.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

HDNut said:


> On my Westinghouse 42W2, I used to get a pinkish screen when I switched from a PC desktop on DVI-1 or DVI-2 to the HR20 on the HDMI input. After this update, I no longer get that pinkish screen. I have been trying this all day and have not seen a single pinkish screen on HDMI.


This sounds promising for the rest of us pinkish people.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> I checked out the Denon your speaking of and it has the same HDMI specs as the Onkyo. There is no difference with the HDMI connections. Are you talking about using the component connection and having the reciever upconvert the signal to HDMI? Does this reciever work with the HR-20?
> 
> What HDMI version does the HR-20 use? Is it sending the RGB full spectrum with an 8bit or 10bit signal? I've been looking for these answers and cannot find them.


No, I want to go pure HDMI with the HR20 and my DVD through the Onkyo Receiver. Since Onkyo seems to be the Receiver of choice if you like pink screens, I am considering just switching to a proven manufacturer such as Denon. There is another thread about the Denon 2807 connected via HDMI with no pink screens. I would of course keep the receipt and return it if it did not work for me. I also like Denon because I can use my Onkyo powered sub with it. That thing bumps.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> I checked out the Denon your speaking of and it has the same HDMI specs as the Onkyo. There is no difference with the HDMI connections. Are you talking about using the component connection and having the reciever upconvert the signal to HDMI? Does this reciever work with the HR-20?
> 
> What HDMI version does the HR-20 use? Is it sending the RGB full spectrum with an 8bit or 10bit signal? I've been looking for these answers and cannot find them.


That's because Onkyo is made by Denon, if I remember correctly.


----------



## gordond (Oct 5, 2006)

I have my HR20-700 DVR connected to my TV via HDMI cable, when I change channels tv screen goes black and its says searching for signal and after 6 seconds the next channel appears. Can I correct this?

Hitachi
42HDT52A
HR20-700 DVR


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Do you have your HR20 set to "Native" mode? If so, it's searching for the correct resolution to display, which take some time. You can turn off Native mode and manually change the resolutions if you like.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

gordond said:


> I have my HR20-700 DVR connected to my TV via HDMI cable, when I change channels tv screen goes black and its says searching for signal and after 6 seconds the next channel appears. Can I correct this?
> 
> Hitachi
> 42HDT52A
> HR20-700 DVR


Probably. You are most likely running the video output of the HR20 in "Native" mode, which constantly switches output resolutions depending on source resolution. Go into setup on the HR20, set Native to OFF. Then set the output resolution of the HR20 to 720P (or if your Hitachi has as its native display (without rescaling) set it to 1080i. My guess is that your display is 720P, but it could be 1080i.

By doing this, your HR20 puts out 720P all the time and you don't have to renegotiate the HDMI connection when your source material changes resolution. You can test this out by turning Native off in the HR20, then setting the resolution on the front panel to 720P and see how it acts.

If this doesn't solve things, then you may have HDMI compatibility issues with the HR20 > Hitachi, which are being worked on. Try what I suggest and get back to us.

If the test is successful, then you can change the resolution in HR20 setup , telling it you only want it to put out 720P (you basically lie to it and tell it your display ONLY supports 720P.

Again, it could be either 720P or 1080i...doesn't matter...just find out what the native display mode is of the Hitachi, and tell the HR20 to output that resolution only. (by turning Native off in the HR20)


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

My brother in law has a brand new Sony 60A2000 SXRD Tv hooked up to his HR20 via component which works. he bought an HDMI cable through Monoprice and tells me that the HR20 does not work with HDMI.

Is there a sequence or trick or process that one needs to run to get the HDMI connection to work or is he just one of the unlucky ones who needs to wait for a fix?

Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. he does have the latest SW update.


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> Did they make you schedule and "install" with a D* tech or are they just sending it to you to "install" yourself?


At first they tried to send a tech. I then said "hell no." They said, "sorry, it's policy." I suggested that I visit their factory and pick it up myself. They laughed. I said that I was kidding, but that I knew how to attach a cord to a box and didn't want to wait around all day for a kid who needs to take a smoke break every five minutes and wants to use my bathroom. She talked to her manager and agreed to send it via FedEx.

ALthough she did simply promise a "comparable" DVR. We'll see. Maybe I'll get an HR10 or something from Comcast or Dish? If it were a Tivo Series3 I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

mfogarty5 said:


> According to the HR20 I received the download at 5:18 this morning.
> 
> 1) When I turned on the tv for the first time I got no signal through HDMI. Previouslty I had no problems. I rebooted it and it works fine. It also recorded a program between the time of the download and the time I turned on the unit.
> 2) Samsung 4095D
> ...


I have the Samsung 4095D also. After the new software update, I got the "could not find signal" message. I unplugged the HDMI cable, plugged it back in again, and picture/sound came on. I did not use the red reset button. I don't turn off the HR20 but use my TV remote to turn off the TV only. Subsequent on/off works fine. Don't have to unplug the HDMI cable. HDMI Problem seems connected to the software update..
Edit: Spoke to soon!! Unplugging and plugging the HDMI no longer works for me. It stays on the "no signal" message. I have to reboot to return to picture/sound. Rebooting takes a long time.
Second Edit: I tried a solution I found in this thread....When the screen showed "no signal" I pushed the Res button on the receiver and when it cylcled to 720P the picture/sound returned. I then moved it to 1080i which is my normal setting. Hope this will continue to work until the HDMI problem gets solved.


----------



## rsdill (Sep 14, 2006)

Yesterday's Software upgrade fixed my HDMI audio problem.. Prior to yesterday my hdmi would only pass pcm to my a/v reciever. Well some progress,, now if the HD quality would improve


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rsdill said:


> Yesterday's Software upgrade fixed my HDMI audio problem.. Prior to yesterday my hdmi would only pass pcm to my a/v reciever. Well some progress,, now if the HD quality would improve


HD "quality" is outside the HR20... that is at the encoding side of things, which is a different ongoing project.


----------



## IceMutiny (Oct 6, 2006)

This past update has really screwed me up. Up until now, I was one of the few people that wasn't having much trouble. Since the update, I've had to reset my receiver 5 times. All of the issues come with playback. I can watch live TV with no problems. When I try to play back a recorded show, a lot of times I get nothing. The screen is completely blank and there is no audio. It's almost like it recorded a blacked out show. Most of the time, restarting the box fixes it. However, there have been a couple shows that I never was able to watch. I can fast forward, rewind, skip to tick, go to end, return to beginning and still nothing. Last night the receiver locked up while fast forwarding. It ended up going all the way to the end of the show and kept trying to fast forward. It was completely unresponsive. It seems like my unit has gotten more and more unstable with each upgrade.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I am convinced that HDMI connections are the source of 90% of the problems with the HR20. If you read through the hundreds of posts that mention HDMI, the common theme is a problem with either the sound being screwed up, or else lockups of some kind.

Based on having one HDMI connected HR20, and another with an HDMI to DVI converter cable connection - the HDMI (only) needs to be resent after every firmware update, whereas the DVI-based connecton unit has had virtually no issues.

Since HDMI is often cited as the source of all sorts of problems on other manufacturers' boxes (not just D*TV), I'm convinced this is the case here.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I am convinced that HDMI connections are the source of 90% of the problems with the HR20. If you read through the hundreds of posts that mention HDMI, the common theme is a problem with either the sound being screwed up, or else lockups of some kind.
> 
> Based on having one HDMI connected HR20, and another with an HDMI to DVI converter cable connection - the HDMI (only) needs to be resent after every firmware update, whereas the DVI-based connecton unit has had virtually no issues.
> 
> Since HDMI is often cited as the source of all sorts of problems on other manufacturers' boxes (not just D*TV), I'm convinced this is the case here.


Maybe it's worth it to move the HR-20 to component and see if it makes any difference (I only have one HR-20, connected via HDMI for video, toslink for audio, since my HT receiver doesn't switch HDMI). I have three HDMI inputs on my Hitachi plasma, so I figured why not use the HDMI?. But if moving to component is going to help, sounds like a plan. Of course, the HR-210 has finally seemed to get itself working right, with a few audio/video glitches remaining (no issues with MyVOD, recordings, etc.).

Sometimes, best to leave things along until something serious goes wrong again.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I am convinced that HDMI connections are the source of 90% of the problems with the HR20. If you read through the hundreds of posts that mention HDMI, the common theme is a problem with either the sound being screwed up, or else lockups of some kind.
> 
> Based on having one HDMI connected HR20, and another with an HDMI to DVI converter cable connection - the HDMI (only) needs to be resent after every firmware update, whereas the DVI-based connecton unit has had virtually no issues.
> 
> Since HDMI is often cited as the source of all sorts of problems on other manufacturers' boxes (not just D*TV), I'm convinced this is the case here.


Mabe, but I've got two HR20's. One hooked up via component and the other via HDMI/DVI direct to the same TV. Having same problems with both units.


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Isn't HDMI --> DVI doing the same thing as straigh HDMI? is there no HDCP going on with DVI?

I have had some HDMI problems, im wondering if i should get a HDMI --> DVI cable and see if it solves anything.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cpbergie said:


> Isn't HDMI --> DVI doing the same thing as straigh HDMI? is there no HDCP going on with DVI?


No, you're using only the viedo part of the HDMI communications. The audio is handled in a separate (usually toslink optical) cable. Therefore, your results/experiences may vary from HDMI alone.


----------



## kvitense (Sep 15, 2006)

I seem to have a sync problem while watching via my HDMI input, especially while watching my local HD channels. Happened while I was watching Letterman last night. It's only a very slight delay. when I turn the volume up on the TV, it appears to be in sync, but over DD5.1 through my optical output on my surround sound it's out of sync. Any idea on how to fix this? I thought I read a thread previously on how to deal with the out of sync audio issues. 

Kurt


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

kvitense said:


> I seem to have a sync problem while watching via my HDMI input, especially while watching my local HD channels. Happened while I was watching Letterman last night. It's only a very slight delay. when I turn the volume up on the TV, it appears to be in sync, but over DD5.1 through my optical output on my surround sound it's out of sync. Any idea on how to fix this? I thought I read a thread previously on how to deal with the out of sync audio issues.
> 
> Kurt


My receiver (a Yamaha) has a setting to adjust the delay for lip-synching issues. Provided the delay is the same all the time, such an adjustment might help fix it.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

kvitense said:


> I seem to have a sync problem while watching via my HDMI input, especially while watching my local HD channels. Happened while I was watching Letterman last night. It's only a very slight delay. when I turn the volume up on the TV, it appears to be in sync, but over DD5.1 through my optical output on my surround sound it's out of sync. Any idea on how to fix this? I thought I read a thread previously on how to deal with the out of sync audio issues.
> 
> Kurt


Check out this site, www.lipfix.com

I have the Alchemy2, but the Felston box is just as good. This will only fix toslink or coax cable sound, though I think they have an HDMI box as well. Not cheap, but worth it in my view.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

www.hdmi.org talks about HDMI v1.3 having some type of lip sync correction feature. It's in the faq's section if I remember correctly.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've noticed a problem today that may or may not be HDMI related. The Audio/Video sync is off by a small delay. Unfortunately, the longer the HR20, the wider the delay gets. After the system being on the same channel all day, it appears as if the delay reached nearly 1/2 second between the video and the audio of the program. I was able to fix this (apparently) by rewinding a couple of second and letting the HR20 play slightly behind real time.

I have a Sharp Aquos LC-45GD4U with only the HDMI cable connecting the HR20 to the TV. There is no other audio connections or equipment.


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

with this update my HDMI problems have been solved. i have a sony kv-34hs510 and has worked perfectly since the update.


----------



## RCinFLA (Oct 4, 2006)

Component Video is analog, HDMI maintains digital transfer. It is difficult to reproduce square wave (abrupt response changes) with analog cable. Any discontinuities in impedance, usually in the connectors and jacks, produces some degree of ringing. HDMI is digital word transfers for the three video components so there is no possibility of ringing in the transfer path.

Check out the right side edges of solid white text on a black background. If you have a good quality HD TV it will be crisp with no appearent ringing or ghosting with HDMI cable. There will likely be some with component video cabling.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Vader14 said:


> with this update my HDMI problems have been solved. i have a sony kv-34hs510 and has worked perfectly since the update.


Vader, what problems were you having? Your TV is a very similar model to mine, and I'm still having my issue. Did you have to do anything, like disconnect/reconnect the cable, etc?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It'll be real interesting to see what happens when the HDMI V1.3 standard starts showing up in new sets in 2007....clearly HDMI still is tricky to implement (in HD sets themselves and in the HR20).


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

911medic said:


> Vader, what problems were you having? Your TV is a very similar model to mine, and I'm still having my issue. Did you have to do anything, like disconnect/reconnect the cable, etc?


no i have never disconnected the cable since i installed the box.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Ahh, I forgot you're using HDMI to DVI cable. Mine's got an HDMI input, so my hopes of your problems being solved meaning mine might be...dashed!! LOL


----------



## illini (Sep 22, 2006)

1) Still getting that slight sync issue with HDMI on all channels.
2) Panasonic TH-50PX600U .
3) Yes.
4) Same.

Think it's time to experiment. I wonder if I run optical out of HR20 to Panny, how does that effect HDMI. Probably nothing cuz guessing HDMI takes priority.

I do run optical from Panny to sony receiver for 5.1 but don't use that often as the Panny's speakers are fine.

I also wonder if "better" HDMI cables would do anything? Mine are Philips PXT1192 (6 foot). I have seen some HDMI cables (4 foot) that are like 100.00, crazy. But now I wonder...hummm.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

illini said:


> 1) Still getting that slight sync issue with HDMI on all channels.
> 2) Panasonic TH-50PX600U .
> 3) Yes.
> 4) Same.
> ...


If you talking about lip sync issues, no the more expesive cable won't help a bit. I'm using 6' hdmi cables that cost $17.00 and they work perfectly.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

I am double posting this in Software update and HDMI issues since I think both are revenant. 

Huge problems with this unit on Sunday. I was trying to watch the Bears and the Nextel series on CBS2 HD and NBC5 HD in Chicago. During the Bears game the picture froze just before a touchdown and then displayed and error “input signal lost”. The HR20 displayed the error, the TV still had signal. I tried to use the trick plays to correct the problem (seems to work for me most of the time), but this time it rewound and played correctly until the same spot from the buffer and again displayed the error message. So it recorded the error. The FF got me past the error but then the stretch would not work and I had pillars. A quick change of the channel and things popped back to normal.

NASCAR was a disaster. Besides the horrible picture with tons of pixilation the screen froze just about every time a commercial started. I can’t believe D gets away with calling this HD. For a while I switched to SD just to be able to see the picture without pixilation. Then the audio dropouts started. This has been a problem from the first day, so I am used to it, but whish this would get resolved. I recorded the last 30 muinites to watch later, but the image quality was worse (can’t understand that). So what is had was freezing, pixilation and audio dropouts for 3 hours; not a fun viewing experience. 

Watching recorded programs is a pain as well. EVERY show recorded will freeze at the 1 minute mark. Pressing FF gets me back to the beginning of the program and takes me past the 1 minute mark and the show palys normal. 

HR-20 video connected via component and audio via TOSlink directly to receiver.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

The Bears feed loss was a result of a CBS problem, not a problem with your unit. I had the exact same issue.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Good to hear, but how about the NASCAR snafu?


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

don't know, don't watch it.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, so watching the Eagles game yesterday, waiting for the Cardinal game to start. Noticed that my box would not accept any commands from the remote. Nothing worked. I tried the original remote, and even tried button on the box itself. nothing worked. I realized it was after 6pm and that funniest home videos should be recording for the girls. I did a red reset and it cleared everything up.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## illini (Sep 22, 2006)

pappys said:


> Ok, so watching the Eagles game yesterday, waiting for the Cardinal game to start. Noticed that my box would not accept any commands from the remote. Nothing worked. I tried the original remote, and even tried button on the box itself. nothing worked. I realized it was after 6pm and that funniest home videos should be recording for the girls. I did a red reset and it cleared everything up.
> 
> Anyone else seen this?


EXACT same thing to me. Using original remote. I started to notice during football that some of the buttons would not work. Later in the evening went I went back to watch something DVR'd, could not use any of the buttons. So did a reset and back to normal. Odd.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Since the most recent update 0xd8 my HT projector can not find a signal from two different HR20 DVR’s. The system worked correctly prior to the update and still works with an H20. 

The signal is fed either from a satellite signal or DVD player to a Geffen 4X1 HD switch box. The box accepts up to 4 HDMI inputs and the outputs to one DVI connection which I run about a thirty foot cable to an Optoma H77 projector.
This has worked well with both the HR20 and an H20 until the recent software release. 

This has taken me about a week to figure out by shuttling HR20’s between various monitors and connection types (HDMI, and Component). It would appear that my only option is to run a component connection from the HR20 directly to the projector?

I should note that both the HR20’s function with HDMI or component when connected to a Panasonic 50PHD7UY Plasma Monitor. Does any one have any different ideas?


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a sony Kp46wt500, hooked up via HDMI to DVI cable, still getting snowy picture on startup of box plus tv. Also about 4-5 freezes within a 25 minute period right before the start of the steelers game. also recorded part of the cardnials game, it didnt record even though it said it did. Also lost a recording of My name is earl, it wouldnt play, and hung my box an additional 3 times (makes 7-8 total freezes within an hour). baaadddd day for Directv and I, especially with my wife approval factor of this box at zero after deleting my name is earl.


----------



## joejhawk (Oct 3, 2006)

pappys said:


> Ok, so watching the Eagles game yesterday, waiting for the Cardinal game to start. Noticed that my box would not accept any commands from the remote. Nothing worked. I tried the original remote, and even tried button on the box itself. nothing worked. I realized it was after 6pm and that funniest home videos should be recording for the girls. I did a red reset and it cleared everything up.
> 
> Anyone else seen this?


I have had this happen several times, sometimes I can get it to work if I change channels. Other times I have to reset to get it to work again. Incredibly inconvenient if you are watching a delayed game and you want to see a replay.

Fortunately since we don't have dual buffers I am only losing one game at a time.:bang


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ICM2000 said:


> Since the most recent update 0xd8 my HT projector can not find a signal from two different HR20 DVR's. The system worked correctly prior to the update and still works with an H20.
> 
> The signal is fed either from a satellite signal or DVD player to a Geffen 4X1 HD switch box. The box accepts up to 4 HDMI inputs and the outputs to one DVI connection which I run about a thirty foot cable to an Optoma H77 projector.
> This has worked well with both the HR20 and an H20 until the recent software release.
> ...


What happens when you connect the HR20's directly to the projector, via HDMI/DVI ?


----------



## dark0ps (Oct 1, 2006)

When turning on receiver or display and occasionaly when chaning channels (SD or HD), HDMI connection occasionally fails to be detected on receiver and display. Unplugging and re-inserting the HDMI cable temporarily fixes problem. This issue just started happening with the 0xD8 firmware upgrade - no changes to cabling have been made since the unit's installation two weeks ago. 

D* DVR: HR20-700 - 0xD8
RECEIVER: JVC RX-D702B (HDMI Digital Switching Receiver)
DISPLAY: Panasonic PT-AX100U Home THeater Projector
CABLE: 10m HDMI


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> I have a sony Kp46wt500, hooked up via HDMI to DVI cable, still getting snowy picture on startup of box plus tv. Also about 4-5 freezes within a 25 minute period right before the start of the steelers game. also recorded part of the cardnials game, it didnt record even though it said it did. Also lost a recording of My name is earl, it wouldnt play, and hung my box an additional 3 times (makes 7-8 total freezes within an hour). baaadddd day for Directv and I, especially with my wife approval factor of this box at zero after deleting my name is earl.


I am pretty sure I have done 5-6 resets since last wednesday. I only did 1 since I orig. got it until 0xd8 came out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The more posts I see and read, the more I'm convinced HDMI connectivity is the culprit greater than all others combined. With multiple versions of HDMI out there, not to mention various flavors on sets, this "industry standard" is anything but, and causing heartburn to a number of users.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have been giving out incorrect info about the number of red button resets my unit has needed in two weeks. It has needed three, not two--my daughter had to do one and did not tell me.

In each case the problem has been total unresponsiveness after turn-on in the morning. The LED will not even flash to show a command has been received.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The more posts I see and read, the more I'm convinced HDMI connectivity is the culprit greater than all others combined. With multiple versions of HDMI out there, not to mention various flavors on sets, this "industry standard" is anything but, and causing heartburn to a number of users.


I am sure its actually HDCP negotiation causing the problems. Thus even if you use an HDMI to DVI cable, yer still screwed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

matto said:


> I am sure its actually HDCP negotiation causing the problems. Thus even if you use an HDMI to DVI cable, yer still screwed.


DVI can do HDCP negotiations, doesn't have to be HDMI

Just the deviced used to convert from HDMI to DVI has to HDCP compliant.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DVI can do HDCP negotiations, doesn't have to be HDMI
> Just the deviced used to convert from HDMI to DVI has to HDCP compliant.


I think we are in violent agreement?


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

another snow on startup issue for the Sony RPTV XBR 60" i think its the KDS60 that has DVI input. I am using a HDMI to DVI cable and we get snow on startup. 

i am leaving my box connected via component until this is cleared up.


----------

